# Puppy Food



## Harbey (Apr 12, 2015)

Another visit to Cilla today. She's 8 weeks today so hard not to bring her home, but we're waiting until Thursday so she's not left home alone at all. I've been researching food and pretty much decided upon Eden. Just wondered if anyone else had used Eden for puppies - there's not a dedicated puppy food but it says it's fine if softened with some hot water. Thing is, she has a bit of a taste for the heads of miniature humans at the moment!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

haha!! What a great photo!!
I'm researching food too so will watch this thread with interest, particularly as my breeder uses raw food which I know nothing about, but I wont hijack this thread.. at least I hope I havent done that already


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Here are the preferred foods of three different breeders:

Health Extension
Life's Abundance
Orijen

I don't know anything about raw foods, but I'd really worry about the quality and freshness. Before you change anything, I'd suggest you stay with whatever the breeder had been feeding your pup.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Sassy, I know nothing about raw foods for dogs but the breeder will feed him something else if I don't want to give him a raw diet. I will check out those brands, thanks.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly has natures diet which is a wet food, which contains no additives and is only meat, rice and veg. She has had this since she was a puppy.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh that's interesting. Nice poo's?! I was always wary of wet food for my last dog but maybe it's different now. Natural Instinct sounds like a good brand. 

It's all so confusing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant picture! X


----------



## donnahugo (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow, she is gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is a natural instinct fed dog - she loves it and has been on it since she was about 13 weeks old - never had a dodgy poop since, bounces with excitement for her dinner and eats it all with huge enthusiasm.
It is not cheap - but very convenient. Their website is fabulous and deliveries always prompt.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Love the humour in the photo! But love Cilla more such a cutie!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly has a mixture of nature diet and barking heads, but I think she would prefer just nature diet! She has lovely poos...... Well as lovely as poos can be!!


----------

